# Rebatch Recipe Goatsmilk Oatmeal and Honey



## pepperi27 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have pictures of the recipe in the project forum titled my soap box

REBATCHING INSTRUCTIONS
2lbs Goat's milk soap shreds (because they melt quicker) 
5tbs of distilled water 
4tbs oatmeal half ground half whole 
2tbs of honey 
1tbs of sweet almond oil 
1tsp of beeswax (optional not necessary) 
pre lined wood mold or desired mold. If using plastic molds make sure to pretreat with light coating of pam spray plain. 

I have three methods my favorite is oven and the other is crock pot and microwave. 

I preheat my oven @200 degrees because it doesn't go any lower 
When I have time I add the water to shreds and allow to soak for one day. No time for soaking no problem just add right before the cook. I use a Pyrex dish and cover with aluminum foil. Every half an hour I check the soap and stir gently. Over stirring after you add water will create bubbles. I usually allow this to cook for one hour sometimes hour and half because in the oven method, it becomes very mushy like when you add too much liquid to mash pot. Fifteen minutes before its ready to come out, I heat up my beeswax with sweet almond oil and pre-prepare my ground oatmeal. When the beeswax is melted and the soap is almost ready I add the honey to the beeswax/sweet almond oil and allow to heat slightly. Preheating your oils allows you to further stir the soap without it becoming hard too quick and therefore allowing you to add color is desired. But, I added no color in this recipe. Now, add the ground oatmeal to the oil/beeswax/honey mixture and stir well. Take out the soap and add your mixture and stir well to incorporate everything. Add your whole oatmeal inside and stir again. Alternately, you can add the whole oatmeal on top for decoration LOL. Pour into your mold I use a wood mold with a pre-prepared lining of freezer paper. Gently bang the sides of your mold to make sure to get rid of air pockets because you don't want holes in your soap LOL. I have a top so I put a sheet of wax paper for cooking on top then I place the wood piece on top and press down hard. Wait 24 hours for your soap to harden and dry enough to be removed from your mold and place on your baking rack to dry for three weeks. 

Microwave method: 
I microwave for 1min at a time on high and I measure out everything before I start cause once the soap is ready it won't wait no matter how much hot oil you add in my own experience of course. 

Crock pot method:
Same preparation as above except, put soap in crock pot and allow to simmer on low for two hours or until translucent. Allow any additives or oils to melt for five to ten minutes. When this is done, pour into mold. 

Also this recipe is for soap no more than month old. Older soap I add 1/4 cup of distilled water.

© copyright Kathy Lorenzo 2007


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

ooooo! I checked out your store, the rebatch stuff looks nice! Im gonna have to try some of this when I get more experience with CP !!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 11, 2008)

PM me if you have any other questions!


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

willl do!!! Thank you soooo much!


----------

